
Home-schooling and sending all ten kids to college by age 12 - msohcw
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2311690/The-family-sending-home-schooled-children-college-age-12.html
======
calibwam
The website of the family (linked in the article):
[http://shop.littlemonalisa.com/main.sc](http://shop.littlemonalisa.com/main.sc)

